# Pigeon bands



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

can somebody share me what do you put on your personalized pigeon ring bands and how do you make a personalized band if you make your own~ and can you guys share a picture~? ^^


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

just search 'pigeon band' on google images....u will find many


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i know that~ but i want somebody from here


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You want your phone number and your address if there is room.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Paki Tipplers said:


> You want your phone number and your address if there is room.


yes i had my phone number on them^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

do you guys make your own and write on the bands on your own~??


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I'm going to be ordering some sometime. If you want to make your one. By the plastic snap ons a get a fine pen or sharpe fine point pen. Might fade a bit.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Personalized band is order thru Foys, Siegel or any other pigeon supply stores, usually there is a limit on how many characters and lines you can put on the bands. They have different items, from a stickers you can put in the chip rings to snap on bands with only your phone number in it. They also have the seamless bands which you have to put when the young is between 5 to 10 days old. What I've done in the past is to use a plastic snap on bands and print my number out of label makers, it works I still have birds that wears it and my old numbers is still intact. Hope this help.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

As some of the members KNOW
Becky and I both collect racing pigeon Bands/Rings.
SO--If anyone has bands they no longer need or want
We would be Glad and Proud to add them to our collection.
I have about 5300 different bands from 90-91 different countries.
And Becky is gaining on me fast.
Anyone need our mailing Address?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Snap-on bands + sharpie = not worth it, especially if you give your birds regular baths. I've tried, and it doesn't stay on long.


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are two best sites that, I have found for Personalized Bands...
But I know that there are many others...!!!

1) http://www.lmbirdlegbands.com/

And 

2) http://www.nbrconline.com/Store.aspx?sub=PERSONALIZEDBANDS


Louie


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

thanks~~~~^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i'm making my own band since i don't know somebody to order nearby~ the bands i'm making are out of plastic and gonna write my contact number on it and cover with clear acetate~ is it just fine being loose? i'm gonna wear it to my adult birds and it's a bit removable once worn in their feet and it's difficult to wear them regular bands that should be banded to pigeon chicks


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

soymi69 said:


> Personalized band is order thru Foys, Siegel or any other pigeon supply stores, usually there is a limit on how many characters and lines you can put on the bands. They have different items, from a stickers you can put in the chip rings to snap on bands with only your phone number in it. They also have the seamless bands which you have to put when the young is between 5 to 10 days old. What I've done in the past is to use a plastic snap on bands and print my number out of label makers, it works I still have birds that wears it and my old numbers is still intact. Hope this help.


thanks for sharing^^


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

global pigeon makes them too


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

hey sky tx im gonna be going to cuba in september and i may get a couple of old bands from the pigeons over there if you want them. they should be metal ones and old but if you want them when i go ill send them to u.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

blackknight01 said:


> hey sky tx im gonna be going to cuba in september and i may get a couple of old bands from the pigeons over there if you want them. they should be metal ones and old but if you want them when i go ill send them to u.


wow lucky~ give me some too^^haha throw some in the air until it reaches Philippines^^


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

*We got it!*



toilco said:


> hi, check this website for customize bands http://www.oitem.com


We got the idea so please stop the Oitem thing. Thanks


----------



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

I am taking orders for customized, plastic coated bands .6 mm - .13 mm. 12 characters per line, 2 lines per band. The year will also be included as well as serial numbers. If you do not want the year on the band then you can have 14 characters per line. 2013 bands should be ordered as soon as possible, they will mailed out in December of this year. These bands are popular with roller, tippler, and homer fanciers, however they can be used for any breed. Club affiliation is not required to order these bands. If you have any questions please email me at [email protected] 

http://www.rickmeerollers.com/bandsforsale.htm


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

too bad you only do orders of 100


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

This are real nice band.I have them on my pigeon


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

We also have Rick's bands. I believe they are the same as the new npa's.

Great quality! By far the best bands out there.


----------



## NestRing (Mar 17, 2012)

*All kinds of Pigeon Bands for sale*

http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...on+Bands+Factory+made,+Personalise/club+bands


----------

